# How Much More Will He Grow ?



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I just have a really quick question for anyone who will be nice a answer it for me  My dogs name is Blue (Amercn Pit Bull ) he is 5mths old as of the 5th of this month and he about 56pounds give or take a pound AND JUST A POUND he is not smaller then 54-55lbs lol. But I wanted to know about how much more will he grow in terms of pounds before he stops gaining and at about what age do pits start to widen/thicken up? Because right now every time we think he is getting a little wide/stocky he SHOOTS up and gets a little taller its funny then we'll take him to the vet and he'll have gained weight but he does not look that heavy till you pick him up then its like "OMG MAN HE IS HEAVY".

I have a few pix of him if you want to see him when he was 3.5 months old


Thanks again!


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

i think it is deffrent for every pitbull mine is 10 months old and weighs 80lbs already, so it is diffrent for each dog i think, some breeds do get bigger then the other


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you remember how much your dog weighed at 5mths?


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

he was around 60lbs when i took him to the vet first, see i got him when he was 5 months


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

OK so my dog may end up being as big as yours..


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

could be i notice that he got realy big between 8-9 months, so just be ready to buy a load of food.lol


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL yea that's the part I'm not looking forward to and its not as much as food as it it is me cleaning up all that dog poo in my back yard haha


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

ya tell me about it and that poo part only gets to be more and more, shoot every day i am outside picken poop up. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It sounds like you have an american bully not an APBT since your dog is not APBT size and much larger. What you can do to get a good idea about weight is take your dogs weight at 4 months and double it. That will give you an idea of how much your dog will weigh when full grown. Because of scatter bred pedigrees and bullies an APBT's having unknown dogs in the ped we cannot say how big your dog will be when mature but by doubling the weight at 4 months you can get close.

It is hard to say when you bully will mature, it could be at 18 months or as long as 3 years for them to fully mature. Each dog is different and looking at the parents and when they matured will give you an idea.

Since your dog will be larger probably 80lbs you will have to feed more than an APBT since they stay in the 45-60lbs range. APBt's are a medium build dog but the bullies will get bigger and weigh more. A good quality feed is important and you will feed less on a good food vs a low quality food.


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

OK cool thank you very much good info


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL soon as my son is older that will be his job lol jk but he sure will be helping out or no allowance haha


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

ya i am the only one that dose that in my house, but then agin my dog is just a nother four leged kid lol


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

BIG BLUE said:


> LOL soon as my son is older that will be his job lol jk but he sure will be helping out or no allowance haha


aww thats cold! hahaha, but hey better him than you.. t kinda like that commercial wher the dad tells the kids that they can talk on their phones as long as they want as long as they shovel the sidewalk. haha.


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

lol ya i saw that one it was funny, that is something i would do


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea my house to. . My wife did it once and she said never again its a mans job she will stick to doing the the dishes lol


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm going to invent the Dog Poo Pull.. it will be 3 rakes tied to a string attached to a dog harness that ill have my dog pulling all over the back yard that way he can rake all the poo and my leaves up in the winter tiime 2birds in one stone lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BIG BLUE said:


> I'm going to invent the Dog Poo Pull.. it will be 3 rakes tied to a string attached to a dog harness that ill have my dog pulling all over the back yard that way he can rake all the poo and my leaves up in the winter tiime 2birds in one stone lol.


:rofl::rofl: That's great. Makin him clean up after himself


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep lol.. as the saying used to go "HELP ME HELP U" but this time its "HELP U HELP ME" hahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: That's a good dog right there


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

hahahaha you guys are crazy. i can see it now, the new dog sport that goes global. the poop pull. which ever dog goes around the course with the fastest time and the most poop and leaves collected is the winner. hahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

fortyfootelf said:


> hahahaha you guys are crazy. i can see it now, the new dog sport that goes global. the poop pull. which ever dog goes around the course with the fastest time and the most poop and leaves collected is the winner. hahaha


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That's so funny :woof::woof:


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

see were on the same page we should Patton it before some cat club steals it from us then lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It really depends on the parents (genetics) to get an idea or an estimate of how big your pup will end up if you have your pups pedigree and have seen the parent's you can get an idea of how big your doggy will be full grown... These guys start to fill out sideways @ about 2 years old and usually meet there maxium growth @ about 3. At 5 months 55-60 lbs that's about the size of a full grown APBT give or take a few lbs. So I would say your pup may have some bully/staffy blood in him and will most likely be a big dog full grown probably based on his weight now 75-80+ at adulthood. Sounds like he is handsome I would love to see pics of him!


----------



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you really good info.. and if you click on my name it will take you to my profile and I have pixs of him


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad I could help! I am going to check now


----------

